# Bengal Silver



## Buzz

Hi Folks,

Can anyone tell me what Bengal Silver is made from?

I have just come across some cutlery that is being thrown out and it has Bengal Silver stamped on the back.

How much silver, if any, will these items contain?

Thanks in advance
Buzz


----------



## Irons

It's Nickel Plate.

http://www.replacements.com/webquote/BNGBNG1.htm


----------



## goldsilverpro

And, according to this (next to last post), it is Victorian silver plate made in Birmingham, UK.
http://www.silver-collector.com/topic202.html

So, it is either nickel plate or silver plate. Since nickel plated flatware seems kind of dumb (I wouldn't want to eat with it), it's probably silver plate. There may be both, however. Sometimes, old collectible silver plate is worth more than sterling but, it has to be old and rare. 

No offense, Buzz, but couldn't you have googled this out yourself, as easily as Irons or I? It was pretty easy to find.


----------



## Irons

http://reviews.ebay.com/German-Silver-and-Nickel-Silver-Types_W0QQugidZ10000000001914658?ssPageName=BUYGD:CAT:-1:LISTINGS:6

German Silver and Nickel Silver Types
by: astynax77( 344Feedback score is 100 to 499) Top 1000 Reviewer
41 out of 44 people found this guide helpful.
Guide viewed: 2230 times Tags: German Silver | Nickel | Silver | Alpacca | Alpaca

Occasionally, you may come across jewelry, flatware and other items that are neither Sterling Silver or Silverplate. These may be marketed under or stamped with a variety of names, such as...

German Silver, Nickel Silver, Afghan Silver, Albata, A.L.P., Alpaca, Alpacca, Alpacca Prima, Alpaka, Alpakka, AMS, Argentan, Argentine Plate, Argentium*, Argentum, Austrian Silver, Brasilian Silver, British Plate, Cupro-Nickel, Electrum (not to be confused with a gold/silver alloy of the same name), Insignia Plate, Mexican Silver, Monel, Nevada Silver, Norwegian Silver, Pakfong, Paktong, Pelican Silver, Potosi Silver, Silverite, Sonoran Silver, Spur Silver, Stainless Nickel Silver, Tutenag, Tyrolian Silver, Venetian Silver, Virenium, Virginia Plate, and perhaps other invented names.

* note that there is also a line of Sterling which is sold under the Argentium trademarked brand.

These terms are used for metals which contain no silver, but have a resemblance to silver.

--snip--


----------



## Buzz

Thanks for the replies guys.

I did try googling Bengal Silver but all I got back was info about a type of cat!

Does anyone know if google.co.uk returns different search results to goole.com?

Being in the UK, if I type google.com, it just redirects me to google.co.uk.

Many thanks anyway

Regards
Buzz


----------



## Irons

With all the anti-terrorism nannies, i'm surprised you get anything at all.


----------

